# My Budgies Health and Age!



## SunnyAndPearl (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello! These are my two new(ish) companions Sunshine (yellow face) and Pearl (albino). I was wondering if Pearl appears healthy, as I rescued her from the outdoors (she was an escaped pet who's owner was not found.) and how old the two of them could be? I know sunshine must be young as all the birds where I got her from were fairly young seeming. They get on with only a few squabbles, and though Sunny will willingly get on my finger every now and then Pearl is much warrier which I understand!


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I can't see anything wrong with either of your birds but it would be best to take them to an Avian Vet for a "well birdie" check up, so you can be sure that they're healthy. Sunshine looks maybe 5-9 months old? I can't see an iris ring but it may just not be showing up in the picture. The lighting may be hiding some of the barring on her head. Perhaps take another picture?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pearl is an adult but it is impossible to tell you an exact age in years.
I can't see Sunny's barring on his head nor can I tell from these pictures if her irises are fully showing.

Having your budgie(s) examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird(s) needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird(s) to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------

